

Distributed personal wiki - server-free (well, kinda)  - nocivus
http://nocivus.posterous.com/enlightenment

======
ashu
I did a similar thing. I put my personal git repo inside dropbox. It's like
github for free private 2GB repositories.

~~~
swapspace
Both tiddlywiki and repos are great ideas. This got me thinking of other
things which get updated frequently and will be useful to access from multiple
locations. Hmm, probably chat logs and vim/other configs.

~~~
ashu
My vim and personal configs are versioned and part of the code repo! On any
particular machine, I just use a repo cloned from the dropbox repo.

------
zitterbewegung
I am thinking about doing this with an emacs mode [spartan emacs] and darcs.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
Since it took some non-trivial googling to figure out what "[spartan emacs]"
referred to.

<http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/SpartanWiki>

------
zacharypinter
If only there was a good way to make this work with the iPhone...

